# Is there no end to this garbage?



## JonathonHunt (Jun 23, 2004)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/newspaper/0,,172-1154890,00.html

:no:

Note: Page might not be accessible from the USA, see below for text of article!

I noticed that this blasphemer translated 'baptise' as 'dip'...

Play nicely, children! Now now paedo, stop hitting credo...

[Edited on 6-23-2004 by JonathanHunt]


----------



## cupotea (Jun 23, 2004)

All I get is some kind of online registration information.

What does the article talk about?


----------



## blhowes (Jun 23, 2004)




----------



## JonathonHunt (Jun 23, 2004)

Sorry, the article must be off limits to yanks!

Here is the text of the article:

*****

St Paul urges more copulation for couples in sexed-up Bible
By Ruth Gledhill, Religion Correspondent



THE Archbishop of Canterbury, Dr Rowan Williams, has given his personal backing to a new translation of the New Testament in which St Paul's notorious condemnations of gay sex are deleted and Christians are told to go out and have more sex. 
Instead of condemning fornicators, adulterers and "abusers of themselves with mankind", the new version of his first letter to Corinth has St Paul advising Christians not to go without sex for too long in case they get "frustrated". 



The translation appears to contradict the authorised King James version which, in a passage in I Corinthians vii, often used to back the celibacy requirement in the Roman Catholic priesthood, quotes St Paul saying: "It is good for a man not to touch a woman." 

The new version, which Dr Williams says he hopes will spread "in epidemic profusion through religious and irreligious alike", turns St Paul's strictures against fornication on their head. 

St Paul's words now are: "Some of you think the best way to cope with sex is for men and women to keep right away from one another. 

"I think that is more likely to lead to sexual offences. 

"My advice is for everyone to have a regular partner. Husbands and wives should strive to meet each other's sexual needs. They should submit to one another for that purpose. It's not good to refuse a partner." 

The translation also changes the original Greek and Hebrew nomenclature into modern nicknames. St Peter becomes "Rocky", Mary Magdalen becomes "Maggie", Aaron becomes "Ron", Andronicus becomes "Andy" and Barabbas becomes "Barry". 

In other passages the translator John Henson, a retired Baptist minister, renders "demon possession" as "mental illness" and "Son of Man", the phrase used frequently to refer to Jesus, as "the Complete Person". 

Parables become "riddles" and to baptise is now to "dip" in water. Salvation becomes "healing" or "completeness" and Heaven becomes "the world beyond time and space." 

Mr Henson is the translation co-ordinator for ONE, a network of radical Christians that was one of the first organisations in Britain to make the case for "inclusive language", in a 1981 pamphlet Bad Language in Church. 

In his foreword to the new version of the New Testament, which also includes the non-canonical Gospel of Thomas, Dr Williams describes it as a work of "extraordinary power" because it is "so close to the prose and poetry of ordinary life". He writes: "Instead of being taken into a specialised religious frame of reference - as happens even with the most conscientious of formal modern translations - and being given a gospel addressed to specialised concerns . . . we have here a vehicle for thinking and worshipping that is fully earthed, recognisably about our humanity." 

Dr Williams is himself not known for his use of accessible language, and has been criticised recently for his use of obtuse and arcane theological phrases. In his foreword however, he praises Mr Henson's translation for screening out "the stale, the technical, the unconsciously exclusive words and policies". 


DIPPING INTO A NEW TRANSLATION

Mark 1:4 

Authorised version: "John did baptise in the wilderness, and preach the baptism of repentance for the remission of sins." 


New: "John, nicknamed 'The Dipper', was 'The Voice'. He was in the desert, inviting people to be dipped, to show they were determined to change their ways and wanted to be forgiven." 


Mark 1:10-11 

Authorised version: "And straightway coming up out of the water, he saw the heavens opened, and the Spirit like a dove descending upon him. And there came a voice from the heaven saying, Thou are my beloved Son, in whom I am well pleased." 


New: As he was climbing up the bank again, the sun shone through a gap in the clouds. At the same time a pigeon flew down and perched on him. Jesus took this as a sign that God's spirit was with him. A voice from overhead was heard saying, 'That's my boy! You're doing fine!' " 

Matthew 23:25 

Authorised version: "Woe unto you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites!" 

New version: "Take a running jump, Holy Joes, humbugs! 

Matthew 26:69-70 

Authorised version: "Now Peter sat without in the palace: and a damsel came unto him, saying, 'Thou also wast with Jesus of Galilee.' But he denied before them all, saying, I know not what thou sayest". 


New: Meanwhile Rocky was still sitting in the courtyard. A woman came up to him and said: "Haven't I seen you with Jesus, the hero from Galilee?" Rocky shook his head and said: "I don't know what the hell you're talking about!"

****


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 23, 2004)

That's really disturbing stuff. May it be snuffed out in a week!


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 23, 2004)

I used to be against burning Bibles and translations, but I suppose I could make an exception for this. :flaming:


----------



## blhowes (Jun 23, 2004)

It reminds me of an old butter TV commercial - &quot;Its not nice to fool mother nature&quot;, then the lightning strikes.

Nevertheless they will give an account for their actions at the judgment. I wouldn't want to be them.

[Edited on 6-23-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 23, 2004)

Woe be unto these guys....


----------



## Athaleyah (Jun 23, 2004)

Does the Times post articles that are satire? It sure sounds satirical to me. I really really want it to be satirical.

Well wanting something doesn't make it so... here's another article: http://www.ekklesia.co.uk/content/news_syndication/article_040623cmmts.shtml

:flaming:

[Edited on 6-23-2004 by Athaleyah]


----------



## cupotea (Jun 23, 2004)

You have GOT to be kidding me!

It won't make it, heck, nobody's reading the NRSV, I doubt they'll be on board for this garbage.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jun 23, 2004)

Hmmmm...do you think that I go too far in thinking that these people should be put to death???

Dr. Rowan Williams....isn't he the same guy that was so effectually spineless in the controversy over ordaining a practicing homo as bishop (that Robinson guy) in the Episcopal church. It seems that since there is is no discipline being meted out by those entrusted with authority that God is forced to do so. 

Woe be unto them. This is frightful... 

Beyond my anger, which is usually my first reaction to this kind of thing, should I (we) be mourning and/or praying for these people or is this a simple demonstration of true reprobation?


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 23, 2004)

You can't put the people to death only because based on Scripture, Paul gave Alexander and another blasphemer over to Satan &quot;so that they would be taught not to blaspheme.&quot;

If Williams and (if I understand right) the editors of the corrupt version are saved it would be beneficial if they were handed over to Satan for a lesson. My thinking is that if believers cared and prayed specifically for Williams to be handed over to Satan (or come around to right thinking) it would be good for him in the long run and the church. People don't take the time to care or pray I believe.

[Edited on 6/23/2004 by staythecourse]

[Edited on 6/23/2004 by staythecourse]


----------



## Fly Caster (Jun 23, 2004)

And I thought that THE MESSAGE was bad.


----------



## cupotea (Jun 23, 2004)

[quote:c9a6416da9][i:c9a6416da9]Originally posted by Fly Caster[/i:c9a6416da9]
And I thought that THE MESSAGE was bad.  [/quote:c9a6416da9]

Maybe Rick Warren will use that new translation in his next book. He's used everything else under the sun.


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 23, 2004)

One of the weird things about the Message was that the guy who wrote it was a Presbyterian, and a professor of Spiritual Theology at Regent College.


----------



## panicbird (Jun 23, 2004)

[quote:f2ec3bd0b9][i:f2ec3bd0b9]Originally posted by FrozenChosen[/i:f2ec3bd0b9]
One of the weird things about the Message was that the guy who wrote it was a Presbyterian, and a professor of Spiritual Theology at Regent College. [/quote:f2ec3bd0b9]

Speaking as someone who studied at Regent for a while, teaching at Regent does not guarantee soundness of doctrine. Plus, Peterson does not teach there any more, at least not consistently. Regarding Peterson's Presbyterianism: I think he is PCUSA.

Lon

[Edited on 6-23-2004 by panicbird]


----------



## daveb (Jun 23, 2004)

Horrible, simply horrible.


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks for the clarification Lon...if he's PCUSA that certainly explains a lot...well the whole thing!

Admittedly, I don't know a lot about Regent except that it's J.I. Packer's bat cave.


----------



## Mary (Jun 24, 2004)

You know, Corrie ten Boom and her sister smuggled in miniature NTs when they were in the concentration camp during WW2. That was their most prized possession.

I have read a missionary's story about meeting with a native pastor in (Africa? China? I can't remember now...) But I remember the most important part of the story. Whole sections of Scripture were barely legible, because this man loved God's Word so much that he literally stroked the words as he read them. The missionary talked about how moving it was to watch this man lovingly caress the words as he read, studied and prayed.

I am actually ANGRY about this new version. I mean, really REALLY mad.

Mary :flaming::flaming::flaming:


----------



## yeutter (Jun 24, 2004)

I am sorry to say, that nothing the Druid, who pretends to be Archbishop, says or does is a surpise to me.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jun 25, 2004)

yeutter,

Pardon my gullibility but do you seriously think Williams is a Druid? Considering some of the things I've seen I really wouldn't be surprised if he actually DID serve in such a capacity. It's a strange world.


----------



## JonathonHunt (Jun 25, 2004)

Well, he MUST be a druid. Come on, he looks like Gandalf...

:yes:


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 25, 2004)

Williams really is a druid.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/mai...6.xml&amp;sSheet=/news/2002/08/06/ixhome.html


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jun 25, 2004)

Oh Man!!! 
I knew that I shouldn't be so sure that yeutter was being sarcastic when he called Williams a Druid. This is completely freaked out! How is it that this guy has not been defrocked/excommunicated, etc.??? I mean... it would be the same as if you or I gave our right hand of fellowship to some kind of a Wiccan organization. Didn't the Druids (historically) perform human sacrifice? Just to be associated with the name (regardless of anything else) is total folly.

Perhaps the more disturbing question is...how can anyone not see the obvious breach of responsibility and follow/sit under this guy? -much less vote him in as Archbishop. Are these people (Anglicans) completely lacking in discernment? What on earth are they teaching over there? How is it that the Anglican church is not completely emptied out...(or is it)??? 

Then again I have the same questions about the Episcopal church ordaining homosexuals to model Christ for their flock and lead them to holy living. Who says humans are rational beings? Strike up another evidence for Total Depravity.

I probably shouldn't be but ...I'm shocked. I guess there IS no end to this garbage.


----------



## robot (Jun 25, 2004)

Is it possible for the worldwide Anglican Communion to excommunicate other parts of the Communion?


----------



## calgal (Jun 25, 2004)

:flaming::flaming: This abomination is a good case for book burning!


----------

